# Why is there so much hatred towards white and non-minority people as of late?



## Nauseated Courgi (Sep 7, 2019)

I'm sure most of you are aware of this. Recently, it seems like anyone that's not a minority of some kind (mostly white people from what I can tell) is treated like a punching bag that everyone wants to take a swing at. I'm making this thread to have a bit of overall discussion about the whole situation that's been going down these days.


----------



## W00K #17 (Sep 7, 2019)

Is this something you mostly experience online and in the media or do you feel this is how you are treated generally in real life as well?


----------



## Meat Poultry Veg (Sep 7, 2019)

Psychological warfare over the course of several decades. Whites should feel as guilty for colonizing America as Turks for colonizing Anatolia.


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Sep 7, 2019)

W00K #17 said:


> Is this something you mostly experience online and in the media or do you feel this is how you are treated generally in real life as well?


Both. For me, some people in my family have had no trouble expressing their disliking towards white people as a race. whether it's making off-handed jabs at their culture or just hating them for doing something that annoys them. Especially my mother, ever since she got into this Black Israelite religion she's been viewing all of them in a bad light. As for online, it's really just been from Tumblr and Twitter.


----------



## Neozeonian (Sep 7, 2019)

Because Jews took advantage of white guilt.


----------



## It's HK-47 (Sep 7, 2019)

Nauseated Courgi said:


> Especially my mother, ever since she got into this *Black Israelite religion...*


Well there's your answer.  That's like asking why it seems like everyone hates black people so much while you're living with the KKK.  The Black Hebrew Israelites are so insane that even the fucking *SPLC* had to admit that they're a racist, black supremacy organization.  When you're a minority group and even the SPLC has to jump ship, you know something's gone pretty fucking wrong.


----------



## I wanna Cum Daddy (Sep 7, 2019)

Because comedy is based on pain and mockery, and PC culture only allows making fun of cit het white males.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Sep 7, 2019)

Jews.


----------



## Rancid Flid (Sep 7, 2019)

Maybe it's because white Europeans built the modern world & the ((( far-left ))) hate successful, white, non-leftists who make a positive contribution to the world without constantly seeking victim status ?


----------



## KittyGremlin (Sep 7, 2019)

That's because white people are the real niggers. I am sure of it because Sargon told me so.


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Sep 7, 2019)

It's HK-47 said:


> Well there's your answer.  That's like asking why it seems like everyone hates black people so much while you're living with the KKK.  The Black Hebrew Israelites are so insane that even the fucking *SPLC* had to admit that they're a racist, black supremacy organization.  When you're a minority group and even the SPLC has to jump ship, you know something's gone pretty fucking wrong.


The ones my mom associates with wear purple shirts with fringes, robes and such. They also refer to their group as "IUIC" or "Israel United In Christ", aside from that, their teachings are still the same.


----------



## LateNightComics (Sep 7, 2019)

They hate us cuz they ain't us.


----------



## YW 525 (Sep 7, 2019)

W00K #17 said:


> Is this something you mostly experience online and in the media or do you feel this is how you are treated generally in real life as well?


I've seen some blips on the radar when it comes to hatred toward white people, but it was always directed toward a larger group and not toward an individual and certainly not toward me standing right in front of them. But casual comments bashing white people and general disdain for whiteness is definitely on the rise among younger people in my area. One young woman I used to work with used to physically contort whenever she said the words "white people" and it was really fucking strange because she was as pale as the driven snow. If any of this were directed toward a minority there would be media coverage.

I see a lot of millennial-aged people that are willing to use "sins of the father" types of rationalizations in the pursuit of getting even for some perceived slight. This colors their opinions and makes them generally unpleasant. And the worst part about it is that everyone else becomes less pleasant to be around in response.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 7, 2019)

You know what really continues to fascinate me? The origin of the word "safe space". It came from a Jewish-German Psychologist by the name of Kurt Lewin. He was hugely influential and important. For example, the word "feedback" as applied to something people give each other (in contrast to its original meaning in mechanical systems) also comes from Kurt Lewin.

But when you look at the meaning of the word safe space it was almost the exact opposite of what it means today. What does it mean today? A safe space is a place where speech is tightly controlled, people can't say hurtful or too icky things. Compare that to the original meaning. Kurt Lewin found that people in general were unwilling to talk about racist things. So he needed to create a safe space, where people could honestly air and examine prejudices. The supposed idea being that you can't deal with racism if you can't talk about it.

This mirrors a lot of other developments, like the left in general being free speech advocates in the past and currently being one of the threats to free speech, like how the ACLU demoted the value of free speech if it "impedes progress".

Why I bring this up, is because the more I'm studying the history of social and political movements, the more you see that the results is rarely a couple of steps into a direction, but often a continual march. This suggests then that the goal is rarely a kind of equity or equality, but instead the goal is to move A all the way to Z instead of to C as originally claimed.

Hating the straigth white male thing isn't really a new thing, you can see its roots at least as early as the 70s, but it is reaching a far larger saturation point as more and more universities and organizations have diversity officers, which are basicly gender studies trained culture warriors. They might not all admit to hating straigth white males, but they do consider them permanently priviliged and seek for them to be feminised, crying and silent. It started with wanting equal opportunity, but then you don't get equal aggregate results so you continue to push. Even when there's equal results, you continue to push, like the Swedish universities removing the gender equality law for higher education the exact second that there is female majority and the first boy tries to use it.


----------



## BW 182 (Sep 7, 2019)

History. We've swung from hatred towards one group to hatred towards another, and the idea is that it's okay when my side does it. It will never change


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Sep 7, 2019)

Because wh*Tes are subhuman.


----------



## Sexual Chocolate (Sep 7, 2019)

Everybody should just be cool like Fonzie


----------



## Fapcop (Sep 7, 2019)

Nauseated Courgi said:


> Both. For me, some people in my family have had no trouble expressing their disliking towards white people as a race. whether it's making off-handed jabs at their culture or just hating them for doing something that annoys them. Especially my mother, ever since she got into this Black Israelite religion she's been viewing all of them in a bad light. As for online, it's really just been from Tumblr and Twitter.



Holy shit for real?! I always thought those Black Israelites dudes were mostly a YouTube thing.

But hey, it could be a lot worse. I’ll take Black Israelites over SJWs any day of the week. Especially since they’re kinda equal opportunity-haters.

They don’t just hate white people, they also hate Asians, Jews, Arabs, Feminists, faggots, black people who sex with white people... Pretty much anything and anyone who aren’t Black Israelites.


As for Black people making jabs at white culture, that’s the ultimate irony considering how mixed the two are.
I mean, it’s not for nothing that they’re known as African-_American._


----------



## Draza (Sep 7, 2019)

They always hated whites and non-minority people , it's just now being more open and pulbic today.


----------



## QI 541 (Sep 7, 2019)

If it's coming from a minority it's probably just generic tribalism.
The fascinating thing is when it comes from white people.


----------



## Lone MacReady (Sep 7, 2019)

Welcome to le current year. Only in the west are whites a majority, globally they are a smaller percentage of the world's population than Dindus are a minority in America (in relative terms). Western boomers have already filled the west with savages to replace them. They sold the keys to their children's kingdom.


----------



## AF 802 (Sep 7, 2019)

something jews something something white people gay something something genocide


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Sep 7, 2019)

I'm dreaming of a white genocide.

Seriously though, you can thank Marx.


----------



## Idiotron (Sep 7, 2019)

I've noticed that Gen Z is a lot less tolerant of racism in general and I think that when most of them will reach working/voting age, this will become and "old people thing", just like anti-minority racism and homophobia became and "old people thing" for the most part in the 90's.

I've actually compared the talking points of groups like KKK in the 60's with groups like Black Lives Matter today and they're so similar, it's like BLM is taking notes from the KKK.
Give it time and both will be looked at in the same exact way.

As for whites hating on whites, it's mostly ignorant middle and upper middle class people who think that all whites live like they do.
That's why a lot of this stuff comes from expensive colleges.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Sep 7, 2019)

This modern trend all stems from Obama and the fact that not every white person kissed his ass, he got hit with a lot of hate from some white people that sure, wasn't always fair, such as the birth certificate business or flat out bizarre rumors like Obama installing "Islamic prayer curtains" into the White House.

This created a lot of bitterness and resentment amongst the left, a paranoid feeling that deep down most white people were secretly racist, America used to like to simply ignore racial issues but the election of Obama shone a spotlight on race in America and made it something people could no longer really ignore.

Not to mention the good old fashioned blame game, in the post Great Recession era what was the first image that popped in most people's mind when you said "Wall Street Banker"? A white Patrick Bateman or Wolf of Wall Street type dude, that's the image people have in mind when they talk about "white privilege" or demonize white men, never mind the fact that that is a very, very tiny minority of white men.

But it's that same old song and dance, in every demographic you have the assholes that create the bad stereotypes then everyone in that demographic gets lumped in with the assholes, it's now just being applied to white men.


----------



## Morbility (Sep 7, 2019)

Because it's cool to be a victim. You can blame a white person for all your shortcomings and cry racism whenever you don't get your way. 

Plus, it's more obvious as of late because of the internet. Shitty feminists can post their takes and have other people be all like 'SAME.' You just see more of it because stupidity is easy to spread.


----------



## God of Nothing (Sep 7, 2019)

Because white people are stupid and spoiled enough to hate themselves and let "minorities" know it's okay to hate them too and even physically assault them.

I assure you, we used to be casually racist before whites let everyone with some darker skin know it's okay to be full on racist now.


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 7, 2019)

There's this thing called "history" and you should look it up sometime. 



Spoiler



Whites are the bad guys in it


----------



## Terrorist (Sep 7, 2019)

Reminder: Identity politics is actually good. Groups who organize to pursue their interests based on a shared racial/cultural identity (every other group besides Christian whites) usually win. Civic nationalism and MLK’s dream are bullshit.

Blood is thicker than muh flag or muh constitution. White Christian conservatives need to realize this and get some IDpol for ourselves before it’s too late.


----------



## BLM Tyrone (Sep 7, 2019)

Niggers and Kikes will be enslaving the poor whites by 2040, I know since I read it off /pol/


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 8, 2019)

Terrorist said:


> Blood is thicker than muh flag or muh constitution. White Christian conservatives need to realize this and get some IDpol for ourselves before it’s too late.



I agree with what you're saying.

The original statement was "blood is thicker than water" and meant that if you fought a war, and shed blood with battle brothers, you forged links with them stronger than family. It placed friends made under fire above even family in hierarchy of people you cared about.

Hearing people from american south,  80% of the time they seem to mean the more modern contamination that "family is more important than other links" (considering you share blood).

Just a pet peeve.

You're IDpol is essential for survival in multicultural society. Those that defect on it lose to those that don't. It's playing the prisoner's dilemma with someone that shares no kinship with you.


----------



## spurger king (Sep 8, 2019)

I read a pretty insightful blogpost recently that had a plausible explanation for the sort of anti-white animus that you often see online, and why much of that animus comes from people who are either white or who mostly interact with white people IRL. If you can't be bothered to read it, the basic gist is that hating on "white people" is a convenient way of attacking members of the opposing political tribe while appearing to be humbly self-critical. 



Lemmingwise said:


> Hearing people from american south, 80% of the time they seem to mean the more modern contamination that "family is more important than other links" (considering you share blood).



Having grown up in the South, I have a great deal of confidence in the ability of different racial groups to live together in a peaceful and productive manner. I also think that racially and culturally homogeneous communities tend to be much more cohesive, trusting, generous and cooperative. That might sound like cognitive dissonance, but the beauty of America is that it's big enough for all of us to do our own thing, and then cooperate when we have a common cause. The Amish are a good example of this. They have radically different ideas about how to live, but they have no problem doing business with the outside world (as long as it's on their terms). The real evil is those who want to just haphazardly smush different groups of people together and dismiss any complaints as mere bigotry.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 8, 2019)

spurger king said:


> I read a pretty insightful blogpost recently that had a plausible explanation for the sort of anti-white animus that you often see online, and why much of that animus comes from people who are either white or who mostly interact with white people IRL. If you can't be bothered to read it, the basic gist is that hating on "white people" is a convenient way of attacking members of the opposing political tribe while appearing to be humbly self-critical.
> 
> 
> 
> Having grown up in the South, I have a great deal of confidence in the ability of different racial groups to live together in a peaceful and productive manner. I also think that racially and culturally homogeneous communities tend to be much more cohesive, trusting, generous and cooperative. That might sound like cognitive dissonance, but the beauty of America is that it's big enough for all of us to do our own thing, and then cooperate when we have a common cause. The Amish are a good example of this. They have radically different ideas about how to live, but they have no problem doing business with the outside world (as long as it's on their terms). The real evil is those who want to just haphazardly smush different groups of people together and dismiss any complaints as mere bigotry.



Interesting read, that blogpost.

First let me echo that I mostly agree with what you write.

That blogpost though.....

Salient point about forgiveness. The priest's method of forgiveness is far better for both recipients, as it has a price for redemption. That price ensures a likelier chance for the recipient to develop virtue.

Here however I see completely differently from the author, as there may not have been weird glowing pills, that does not rule out mass scale social engineering.

Considering the influence of a corporation like Disney being one of the five networks that control all media networks and Disney's ties to the CIA.





-------

Having read about 80% of that blogpost, I find the reasoning severly lacking.

His conclusion seems to be that we should all strive to bleed and sweat in favor of being more tolerant. In that sense he has looked at the finger of the old sage, but not at what he is pointing at.

The reason the priest's forgiveness is conditional because he wants to rescue the soul, to offer redemption instead of tolerance of evil, which would be immoral itself.

Whether the writer criticizes his own tribe should therefor not be regarded as a generic point scoring, but dependant on whether there is a moral imperative to do so or not. If you divorce it from context, it us a meaningless excercise.

It also seems like a cheap kafkaesque trap to complain about criticism in advance, and highlight that it's simply people that don't want to reward tolerance and self-criticism, but jews gonna jew, I suppose.

And looking at his white people criticizing whites (I wanted to make sure they weren't "fellow whites"), they all had twitterhandles such as @commiegirl1.

He seems to assume they are only criticizing an outgroup, but I'm not sure that is accurate. If you look at django unchained and the slave played by samual l jackson, is his hatred for slaves really an outgroup hatred, or is he, as completely owned by an outgroup, a betrayer to his own ingroup and valued and rewarded for this betrayal?


----------



## spurger king (Sep 8, 2019)

Oh I forgot to mention, I really hate niggers and so I can easily imagine that they feel the same about white people.


----------



## MW 002 (Sep 8, 2019)

You know, if you really want to piss of anti-white spergs and the Pollacks at the same time then be sure to point out that the term “white” is in reference to Caucasians. 

This is significant because caucasians aren’t limited to Europe- in fact, people from North Africa and Eurasia (also known as the Middle East) are also Caucasian and therefore they’re... FUCKING WHITE! 

It will make the anti-white crowd squirm as they desperately try to come off as not-racist as possible. And the Pol spergs will also have a meltdown over tan whites existing.


----------



## MZ 052 (Sep 9, 2019)

Superiority breeds jealousy


----------



## Faket0Fake (Sep 9, 2019)

"Not a minority" is a situational thing. I suppose to KF, the world is America though. If we actually look at the entire world, white people are a minority. 

But for the sake of argument the reason is mostly a bunch of privileged kids wanting to play white saviour. Young millennial kids were bought up in a mostly perfect world where they got everything they wanted, except for their single working mother's attention, all while learning the history of these great causes that shaped America. All their weirdo leftist professors had to do was give them the one thing they lacked, a cause to fight for and a bunch of minority kids they are supposed to help. The minority kids are an easier sell, black people will do anything if it involves smashing up stuff and screaming in the street or basically anything that will give them an advantage in society. The funny thing is their main audience was black kids in college who come from well off families who have good jobs. The people they are supposed to be fighting for get no say of course because whitey and their privileged black friends know what they need. It's for all of them to tell others what their moral obligations are while not actually doing the things they preach about.


----------



## Begemot (Sep 9, 2019)

Nauseated Courgi said:


> The ones my mom associates with wear purple shirts with fringes, robes and such. They also refer to their group as "IUIC" or "Israel United In Christ", aside from that, their teachings are still the same.


As in they're fully correct, yes. White people are the creation of Yakub, they are foolish cavebeasts devoid of any kind of morality. You should think your mother for her righteous behaviour. Don't let these cumskin whelps deceive you, homie.


----------



## Pitere pit (Sep 9, 2019)

In some cases, like online mags or some corporations, white hate is only used by extending the knowledge of the brand and get more rage clicks, is not coincidence that Vice won't let any archive site on their mag, if you want to read their moronic hot cakes you must visit this tabloid giving them more shekels.

Some is because of ignorance, like BLM. They screech that whitey is bad, oh boy, I hope they didn't hear about Moors because niggers are below filth to them, they were their slaves since the dawn of time after all. These groups underestimate how crackers are good to them, white people are the only known race to abolish slavery and to give them the same rights as ours. 

In my country, when we have our national holiday some white woketards will ree about how bad we were against the natives in the 15th century (despite the fact that some of them asked us for help against the Aztecs, and after that we banned native slavery and thus creating International Law) most spics I know will just rest and going to bars and play volleyball on courtyards, they don't give a fuck about what we did, they mostly throw shade at us for our dubs on anime and cartoons (I recognize some of our dubs are awful) 

I think it all boils down to ignorance, if these whitey haters would know history they wouldn't hate us.


----------



## Higgins (Sep 9, 2019)

Piss said:


> Pretty much any white community in the west will accept you if you're black
> 
> Most black communities won't accept you if you're white



Depends on the white person. An Eminem type is more likely to be accepted in black circles than a Lena Dunham. As long as you aren’t corny and you try to find sincere common ground, it’s usually fine.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Sep 9, 2019)

Nauseated Courgi said:


> Both. For me, some people in my family have had no trouble expressing their disliking towards white people as a race. whether it's making off-handed jabs at their culture or just hating them for doing something that annoys them. Especially my mother, ever since she got into this Black Israelite religion she's been viewing all of them in a bad light. As for online, it's really just been from Tumblr and Twitter.



What, are you a Black or something?

Also, I've noticed that even Right-wing (or Right-minded) Whites have internalized a lot of that shit and make jabs at White people. Like for example, my two closest friends (one of them pretty Right-wing, the other center-Right) were bitching about "White women" being annoying one day. I asked them, what kind of women do you to prefer to be around? It sure as hell ain't Black women or Latinas or anything like that, as White women are all they really do with.

Likewise, people use White as an insult. I can't count the number of times I've heard the same "White businessmen" or "White music CEOs" or "White film directors," yadda yadda yadda, used, in situations where the Whiteness isn't really relevant. Or the idea that being White basically means being an effete cosmopolitan faggot or an inbred hillbilly (or both, paradoxically).

Anyways, that's just all to say that even Whites who should know better are affected, on some level, by that social atmosphere.


If I may go off on a tangent, I can understand and even sympathize with Blacks hating Whites. Most Blacks should have relatives alive who were alive during segregation. Whites who aren't into politics/history don't think of segregation as being a big deal because they didn't generally deal with it, or have family who dealt with it. They don't realize that it's a very recent scar, not a distant one. But at the same time, the Black community wallows in its bitterness and Whites shouldn't allow themselves to be pushed around, in the country they founded, out of empathy. The biggest problem is that if racial issues ever boil over into mass violence, it's the Blacks who are best integrated that will likely be the most subjected to violence.


----------



## Higgins (Sep 10, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> What, are you a Black or something?
> 
> Also, I've noticed that even Right-wing (or Right-minded) Whites have internalized a lot of that shit and make jabs at White people. Like for example, my two closest friends (one of them pretty Right-wing, the other center-Right) were bitching about "White women" being annoying one day. I asked them, what kind of women do you to prefer to be around? It sure as hell ain't Black women or Latinas or anything like that, as White women are all they really do with.
> 
> ...



If I could, I think I can explain about that. Are your right wing friends well off and come from money? If not, that may explain things. Whiteness, in this context, is that bland, out of touch, white collar, WASPy type. If you've ever watched the show "Mad Men", it's the difference between a Don Draper and a Roger Sterling.  Generally people with seemingly unlimited resources and with enough power to avoid the repercussions for the things that do. Look at the examples you used; businessmen, CEOs film directors.  Blackness is the same way: big difference between a black person who grew up in Detroit vs one who grew in Ladera Heights.  

I think 'hate' is too strong of a word. I'd say that there's a mutual distrust between racial groups, at least with the supremacists. I absolutely agree about that bitterness and I wish the black community stopped giving a shit about other races think of that. Empathy isn't wrong, but being a pushover isn't. Lastly, most people are too apathetic and have more than enough on that plate to get involved with racial mass violence.  You're looking at best the world's biggest spergfight.


----------



## werbwub (Sep 10, 2019)

I'm referring to the zoomer generation, I would put most of the blame on social media and the news. blacks, especially women, who aren't even into politics will blame white men for the fact that their race isn't doing so well, the only place where they would find these anti-white messages would be social media or the news. Most of what they say is either false or bullshit.


----------



## BrainProlapse (Sep 11, 2019)

I see it as a combination of it being the safest possible thing to say and the intentional sabotage of the west by media. White men have achieved more than any other slice of humanity, so there's no edge to the insults of bluehairs and the woke crowd. Anything they throw out is already dulled by the fact that white guys have lead the way to the society we have now.

It's not dangerous to say White Man Bad because really, everyone knows otherwise even if they won't admit it. Say it about African guys however and it's got some sting to it.


----------



## Billy "the Bot" Bobson (Sep 11, 2019)

BrainProlapse said:


> I see it as a combination of it being the safest possible thing to say and the intentional sabotage of the west by media. White men have achieved more than any other slice of humanity, so there's no edge to the insults of bluehairs and the woke crowd. Anything they throw out is already dulled by the fact that white guys have lead the way to the society we have now.
> 
> It's not dangerous to say White Man Bad because really, everyone knows otherwise even if they won't admit it. Say it about African guys however and it's got some sting to it.



Same with racial insults. I feel bad for blacks in that regard, there really isn't any slur they could use that's especially offensive. I could just call a black guy "boy" and that's grounds for termination.


----------

